# Chevy Cruze Spoiler



## JamieTisch (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I'm looking to get a spoiler for my Cruze. 

I've been looking at either: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze OE Rear Lip Spoiler / Wing 

or 

Cruze Spoiler

I get the second one is bit pointier and more defined, but I don't see much of a big difference between the two. Does anyone have some actual pictures of them?
I dont think its quite worth it to pay an extra $130 for the second one. Opinions?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Search around the nets, think i've seen the second one for less. That's the one I want to get to but won't until I see some actual pics.


----------



## JamieTisch (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah it too better than the first one, but dont think its worth the money. If i can find it for less I might get it but I would like to see some actual pictures like you said. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## lonestarcarclub (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the factory lip style from spoilersforless.com. It was $109 shipped. They have a few other styles as well. I would check em out.


----------



## kylejw.33 (Jun 11, 2012)

i'm considering the wing spoiler but the only problem is if the spoiler comes with a braking light, then it would look weird because the car has a brake light in the rear window.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I think you need a braking light on it for the cruze because the brake light is in the bottom of the window.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just disable the third brake light. If i'm not mistaken, you'll have to tap into it anyway to get the spoiler light power.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I bought my lip spoiler from http://spoilerandwingking.com/?gclid=CLPyvvPRzLACFUZN4Aod2AG6YA $99 painted to match the car. See Patman's spoiled LS. in my albums for pics. I am not sure the link works do a google search


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

I got mine through BMCXtreme website.

Aftermarket Auto Truck Parts and Accessories


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys, whatta you think about this one......comes painted, just have to
specify the color. From Korea....hmmm. Anyone had experience with it before?
Thanx! Rear Lip Spoiler PAINTED 1p For 08 09 10 11 12 Chevy Cruze | eBay and this one also 2008-2012 CHEVY HOLDEN CRUZE Rear Trunk lip Spoiler (Lacetti Premiere) | eBay


----------

